# Rollie is on his way to the vet . . .



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Eric is taking Rollie to the vet hospital right now. We're so worried. This week we've been posting about new chewies because we thought he swallowed part of a bully stick. But then we found a couple chewies hidden in the house and came to the conclusion that he didn't swallow it, but instead, hid it or just batted it somewhere he couldn't get to (he's still tethered d/t potty training).

Well, I've also been posting about loose stools and I thought it was b/c we've been transitioning him to a new, richer food. But then I read from some of you here that he should be adjusted by now (it's well over a month) and that made me think that the new food might just be too rich for him and it may not be our best option.

But then today he vomited twice in the AM. And he's had diarrhea/lose stools for the past couple of days. And just a little while ago Eric had him out and he had diarrhea but was also seeming to be obstructed at the same time. (and he got poop all over himself and DH - I just got out of the shower with him, Rollie, not DH - not a pretty sight). 

So now I'm worried about the bully stick again. We can risk not finding out so Eric took him. My poor, poopy, wet pup.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I can imagine how you feel. I hope he gets better soon and it is nothing serious. Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor puppy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll sit here any worry right along with you till we hear what's going on. Sending good thoughts for an easy to resolve diagnosis. Also sending cyber hugs. Keep us posted.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh I really hope that it isn't anything serious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We'll all be thinking about you AND him! Kodi had a partial obstruction last winter (probably from a Greenie) so I know how scary it can be. He was in the hospital for 2 days once, then overnight again just after he came off the first round of medicine. 

Fortunately, he bounced back just fine, and I learned my lesson about chew items. With the aggressive chewers, you just have to be really REALLY careful to only give them things that are too big to get all the way in their mouths. (hence our use of moose antler blades!)

Keep us posted!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way that it is nothing serious and that Rollie is soon back to his normal self! Will be watching to see what you find out and wishing you the best.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all is well. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping all is well and it is nothing serious.....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ohhhhh NO poor little Rollie!  praying for him and for you!!
hope he is on the mend soon!!! please keep us updated!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I've been back and forth with Eric on the phone. So palpation turned up no evidence of a blockage and they did an x-ray. The x-ray was negative too so there's no evidence of any blockage (even though Eric told me that the x-ray can return a false negative). They are thinking there might be an infection. Apparently the bacterial profile was too high so they're giving him an antibiotic and they prescribed a bland diet. Ironically there wasn't enough for a stool sample (yeah, because he got it all over himSELF and Eric) but we'll send a sample to our regular vet to f/u. 

I'm very relieved! I can handle a sick pup, but I was so afraid that there was something seriously wrong. Of course we get to ride the symptom out and Rollie may need another shower, but we'll be able to cope with that.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! so are they on their way home??


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope little Rollie is okay. Will be waiting for your update.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

hoping all will be well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope it nothing serious. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear it wasn't an obstruction.......keep us posted how he is doing......I know it is scary to have a sick baby and not know what's wrong!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope Rollie feels better really soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it wasn't an obstruction. With Kodi there was no doubt from the xrays. They couldn't tell what it was, but his whole stomach and intestine were a solid, distended mass.

We'll keepour fingers crossed that a few days of antibiotics will get Rollie back on track!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's home! Hooray! It was good to see him after being so worried. The funny thing is, he isn't acting sick at all, but Eric made a good point - we don't want to wait until the point when he IS looking sick (i.e., listless, sleeping). I'm so happy it isn't anything serious!

He came home with like 4 different meds. One probiotic, one antibiotic, one paste, and something else. Sheesh!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> He's home! Hooray! It was good to see him after being so worried. The funny thing is, he isn't acting sick at all, but Eric made a good point - we don't want to wait until the point when he IS looking sick (i.e., listless, sleeping). I'm so happy it isn't anything serious!
> 
> He came home with like 4 different meds. One probiotic, one antibiotic, one paste, and something else. Sheesh!


It IS good that he doesn't seem sick. Kodi had NO symptoms, and then, over the space of an hour, got so VERY sick and painful. It was pretty scary!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> It IS good that he doesn't seem sick. Kodi had NO symptoms, and then, over the space of an hour, got so VERY sick and painful. It was pretty scary!


Yes, that's exactly what we were afraid of.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to see Rollie does not have anything life threating. It is scary when our little pals get sick.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Rollie is okay...I know how frightening that can be...keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

How'd Rollie do overnight? How's he feeling this morning?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no..I hope all is well. Keep us posted.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just read this thread, and I am so sorry to hear that Rollie has been sick. I hope he is improving with the meds and probiotic. By the way, did the Vet specify how to space out the meds so that the probiotic remains viable so that it reaches the small intestine?

Please keep us updated.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

glad he is home and doing ok.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> I just read this thread, and I am so sorry to hear that Rollie has been sick. I hope he is improving with the meds and probiotic. By the way, did the Vet specify how to space out the meds so that the probiotic remains viable so that it reaches the small intestine?
> 
> Please keep us updated.


The vet didn't say anything about viability in the small bowel, but there are very detailed notes with the meds as to dosing/timing. The meds do seem to be working.

And he is seeming to feel better. He had a beautiful, FIRM stool yesterday evening. Also he appears to be ravenous! He LOVES the chicken and rice, but we will re-introduce his Orjen again soon as per the vet's instructions. If he gets loose stool again, we'll know we need to change the food. Sigh. And then back to the food drawing board.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that little Rollie is on the mend. It is so scary when they're sick! Hopefully, the probiotics and meds will take care of everything and that he will be able to start his food again with no problems.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so relieved to hear Rollie is getting better!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have heard of other dogs having a problem with Orijen as well. I don't remember now whether it was too rich or what the problem was. I'm so happy he's doing better.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have experience with Orijen, but soon after we adoptted Buster, I was talked into Blue Buffalo puppy food by the company rep. It sounded really good, but Buster never had normal poops when he was eating it. I brought him into the Vet, and she told me that Blue Buffalo was "too rich" for him.

I do not know if if was the food itself or just all the issues Buster was having with the parasites he had acquired and the treatments he needed to get them out of and off of his little body. 

It was not until I asked the Vet if there was a probiotic available for Buster that his gut slowed down and he was able to get enough nourishment from his food. He finally had "normal" stools.

I am glad that Rollie is so much better. There is hope.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Good to hear that the little one is going to be fine. And where else would we not be surprised to hear about beautiful firm poop. lol


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I just saw this and am so glad that Rollie is doing better, couldn't get through the threads fast enough. For food we feed Innova, Kipper would rather not eat it but it is supposed to be really good and we have had no issues with loose poo's. We used Blue Buffalo and liked it until the place I Board told me that there was a quality recall with them. The wilderness one was fine but the others had issues with the ingredients being tainited or something. Sorry wish I could remember what it was but that was back in early June. I can tell you that we have poo issues with Nutro, Kipper and my sisters Hav can not eat it without getting runny uke:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your messages of support and your well-wishes. 

Rollie is doing very, very well. We're now finishing up some of the meds and starting to transition the Orjen back in. We'll know soon enough if the food is a problem or not. 

But Rollie is playing like a fiend, full of energy, and looking perfectly healthy again and that's all that matters. Hooray!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

jessegirl said:


> Thank you all for your messages of support and your well-wishes.
> 
> Rollie is doing very, very well. We're now finishing up some of the meds and starting to transition the Orjen back in. We'll know soon enough if the food is a problem or not.
> 
> But Rollie is playing like a fiend, full of energy, and looking perfectly healthy again and that's all that matters. Hooray!


So very good to hear!!! Hugs to Rollie.


----------

